
Google deserts desserts: Android 10 is the official name for Android Q - jmsflknr
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/22/20827231/android-10-q-google-name-officially-announced-new-logo-wordmark-desserts
======
meerita
I am waiting Apple to redesign iOS instead of keeping with the outdated iOS 7
style. Things like organizing the icons on the screen to our will like we do
in Android aren't present as features must be because of patents. Aside from
that, Apple needs to wash up the entire OS. Android keep updating Material
Design every single year.

~~~
Tomte
I have no interest in constant cosmetic updates.

But I would love for Apple to take after Windows Phone and use those gorgeous
big tiles on the home screen. Fat chance, but one can dream.

Windows Phone was really something. A dearth of important apps, but design-
wise it was a milestone.

